# has anyone used this?



## GCT_ (Oct 28, 2020)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6-layer-pellet-50-lb-3006319-206?cm_vc=-10005

So I found this and was wondering if anyone has used this in their lawn? It has soybean meal, which I've been reading is a good organic fertilizer. 50lbs for $15 sure sounds good to me, but I wanted to get opinions on it before I go for it.


----------



## balladinsurgency (Nov 23, 2019)

I would love to experiment with something like this, but doesn't it attract critters?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

GCT_ said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6-layer-pellet-50-lb-3006319-206?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> So I found this and was wondering if anyone has used this in their lawn? It has soybean meal, which I've been reading is a good organic fertilizer. 50lbs for $15 sure sounds good to me, but I wanted to get opinions on it before I go for it.


I've thought about using products like that before but was always worried about whether some of the contents (such as salt) were going to cause a problem in the soil.


----------



## GCT_ (Oct 28, 2020)

@balladinsurgency: That did come across my mind. There's always a bunch of grackles around here they might just swarm my lawn.

@Bermuda_Rooster: True, hopefully someone that has tried this can chime in. For now I'll sit on the fence on this one. Or maybe I'll go ahead and try it! Ahhh. :crazy:


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

GCT_ said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6-layer-pellet-50-lb-3006319-206?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> So I found this and was wondering if anyone has used this in their lawn? It has soybean meal, which I've been reading is a good organic fertilizer. 50lbs for $15 sure sounds good to me, but I wanted to get opinions on it before I go for it.


I actually remember seeing a video with "doc" and he talked about putting this down in his lawn


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I gave it a try last year. Saw the doc video. Lol. It breaks down pretty quick once it gets wet. Didnt notice any critters. No idea if it benefits anything. Cheap and spreads nicely.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> GCT_ said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6-layer-pellet-50-lb-3006319-206?cm_vc=-10005
> ...


That was my thinking. 0.25-0.75% salts and about 0.5% P. Lots of Ca. Not much of anything else.

I think poultry manure would be of greater value.


----------



## BadgersFanFan (Aug 24, 2021)

GCT_ said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6-layer-pellet-50-lb-3006319-206?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> So I found this and was wondering if anyone has used this in their lawn? It has soybean meal, which I've been reading is a good organic fertilizer. 50lbs for $15 sure sounds good to me, but I wanted to get opinions on it before I go for it.


@GCT_ did you end up using the DuMOR Layer Crumble Poultry Feed? If so, what were your results like? It piqued my interest after watching Doc's YouTube video on it.

Other members on this forum are having success with soybean meal, cracked corn and alfalfa pellets -- which I'm looking forward to trying out next summer.


----------



## garydasc (Sep 3, 2021)

I'd stay away from this and jut do soybean meal and or alfalfa, corn etc. or chicken manure. We have a feed mill in our area that sells soybean meal for dirt cheap which is the exact same thing as the expensive "Innova" from The Andersons and Home Depot sells Richlawn 100 which is just chicken manure. We also have a product here in Colorado that may be available nation wide called Revive Lawn Treatment. They have a granular that is chicken manure with soaked up Revive which is an organic wetting agent.


----------



## GCT_ (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply. I just got a chance to log in today. No, I didn't end up using this. Around my area we have a bunch of grackles and I thought to myself I'm gonna invite a swarm of them. They already poop all over my driveway and walkway without it! :sad:


----------

